# Hello from the frozen North



## chibear (Dec 31, 2013)

-50 wind chill as I write this.

Hi, during the 60's while a student I played extra in all the major orchestras in the Chicago area, also did a good number of sessions on the near North Side. Went on in the 70's, 80's, 90's, and 2000's to play as a principle brass player in 4 orchestras in the US and Canada. Now retired and wanting to look at music from a different perspective, so instead of yelling at composers I'm trying writing. 

Lurked on this board for over a year before I registered and learned a lot. Willing to help where I can. I write under the name of Clyde Lindman, a suggestion of some of my former colleagues' so composer remains separate from the orchestra musician. As a composer I consider these my student years. Brings me back to the 60's :mrgreen:


----------



## JE Martinsen (Jan 1, 2014)

A warm welcome to you, chibear!

Happy New Year! o-[][]-o


----------



## Resoded (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Chibear.


----------



## Phrosty (Jan 1, 2014)

Welcome Chibear, and send us some of your cold, please. We have 7 degrees Celsius and not a single snowflake and bright sunshine. Feels like April more than anything. :(

Cheers from Berlin
Philipp


----------



## ProtectedRights (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey chibear, you are just new? And right from the spot you got involved in the hot cooking threads it seems


----------



## chibear (Jan 1, 2014)

LOL that seems to be the story of my life: Open the door and step in it. You have to admit it was a welcome that warmed me up. I've been here awhile just anonymous and silent. During that time I've learned a lot.....not how to keep quiet, though. I'm sure we'll learn a lot together. Looking forward to it :wink: 

@Phrosty, Resoded, & JE Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey chibear , yet another warm welcome . I'd gladly share some of the heat from where I am o-[][]-o


----------



## chibear (Jan 1, 2014)

It seems like the hotter you get down under the colder we get up here. I guess it all has to balance out....somehow. Wishing you a cool rest of the summer!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 1, 2014)

Likewise , and you , a warmer winter


----------

